# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Zona ZEPA Iglesia de Acedera (cernícalos primilla)

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Ayer hice un pequeño reportaje en la Iglesia de Acedera, donde anidan todos los años bastantes parejas de cernícalos primilla; voy a subiros algunas fotos de ayer, aunque creo que más adelante podré subir más, ya que paso con mucha frecuencia por Acedera.

Primero la cartelería y la Iglesia, y, a continuación, las pequeñas rapaces:















Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Bonitas fotos Los Terrines, yo veo por las tardes una pareja desde el coche y siempre me quedo con las ganas de poderla fotografiar.
Un saludo.

----------


## Los terrines

> Bonitas fotos Los Terrines, yo veo por las tardes una pareja desde el coche y siempre me quedo con las ganas de poderla fotografiar.
> Un saludo.


Por mi zona también se ven muchos (primillas y vulgares), pero normalmente no son permisivos con las cámaras, y como son chiquitines, no es fácil sacar fotos aceptables de ellos.

Saludos cordiales.

----------


## santy

Bonitas fotos de una de las aves que más me gustan, es todo un lujo poder verlos así de bien. yo tuve la suerte de que hace un par de años me anidaron justo enfrente de casa en la jardinera de un piso que estaba vacío, mi cámara se pasó toda la primavera en el trípode enfocando a los pollos, y puse el reportaje entero en el antiguo hilo, no se si todavía estarán por ahí.
Un saludo.

----------


## Calatravo

Gracias por las fotos. Cerca de mi casa hay un nido de cernícalos porque he visto cazar muchas veces al macho. Lo malo es que no he podido verlos suficientemente de cerca para saber si es vulgar o primilla, al ser aves relativamente pequeñas.


Saludos

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Os subo algunas fotos del Sábado Santo:













Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

El pasado sábado estuve haciendo unas fotos con un amigo fotógrafo (Jose Bayón) en la zona de Acedera, y me ha autorizado a subirlas al foro, antes de subir las mías, lo que haré otro día, ya que las suyas me parecen fantásticas; lo primero que váis a ver es una secuencia de la cópula de una pareja en presencia de otro cernícalo (en primer plano, de espaldas a la pareja):





















Termino en el siguiente mensaje.

----------


## Los terrines

Acabo con la cópula, y, después, algunos primillas en vuelo:



















Esto es todo, muchas gracias de nuevo a Jose Bayón, y un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## REEGE

Menudas fotos... y le dices a José Bayón, que tenemos hueco para él en el foro...jejeje
Fantásticas tomas.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo algunas de lass que hice el pasado sábado en la visita que hice junto con Jose Bayón.





En ésta, junto a una paloma, os podéis hacer idea del tamaño de los cernícalos primilla:



Mamá, encima de papá:











Y las dos últimas, con la cola abierta en forma de abanico, una pose que me encanta:





Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------

perdiguera (30-abr-2016)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Ya están anidando otra vez los cernícalos primilla en la Iglesia de Acedera; os subo unas fotos de los días 17 y 18 de marzo:

Las primeras, con el elimento en el pico:





Dos en la puerta de casa:





Y otras en vuelo:











Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-may-2016),frfmfrfm (17-mar-2015),perdiguera (30-abr-2016),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (26-mar-2014)

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Pues ya están aquí otra vez los primillas de Acedera. Os subo algunas fotos del pasado día 9 de marzo:













Un saludo cordial.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-may-2016),frfmfrfm (17-mar-2015),perdiguera (30-abr-2016),REEGE (17-mar-2015),willi (14-mar-2015)

----------


## REEGE

La última de tus fotos, fantástica Los terrines, suerte de ver ese acontecimiento todos los años.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines muchas gracias por las fotos.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Os subo unas fotos de esta semana:











Un cordial saludo.

----------

F. Lázaro (03-may-2016),HUESITO (30-abr-2016),Jonasino (30-abr-2016),perdiguera (30-abr-2016),REEGE (01-may-2016),willi (02-may-2016)

----------


## pablovelasco

Que envidia de fotos, ojalá pudiera permitirme un equipo mejor, el entretenimiento de la fotografía es caro, pero aún así hago lo que puedo, sin poder compararse con esta maravilla, claro.
Gracias por subirlas.

----------

Los terrines (02-may-2016)

----------

